# Buying Kindle...which case is best?



## Clark Kent (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm looking to buy it this week. Which cover should I get to keep the Kindle safe and sound?


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

It depends on your requirements.

Professional, non attention drawing, decorative, hinges, no hinges, you plan on using it sort of like a day planner where you can put extra little things in it, going to be around water A LOT, you going to hold the case the whole time you read or do you want to prop it up?

Those are just a few of the questions you need to answer and then I guarantee there will be a dozen suggestions sent your way.


----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow. All I was considering was keeping it from breaking! It will be placed in my briefcase most days, and I just want something that will keep it safe. I would hope not to drop it, but in the event that it does fall, a sturdy suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 14, 2010)

Full Disclosure- I have 2 sons under age 3 who will inevitably touch it and drop it, so I want the most durable case out there.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

There's M-Edge, lots of choices. Mid range pricing.
http://buymedge-px.rtrk.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp

There's Cole Haan, a few choices. Upper end pricing.
http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJPY/ref=sr_1_65?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1274916740&sr=1-65

Oberon, Several design and color combos, Upper end pricing.
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=67

Noreve, a few designs and many colors, takes longer as it is now shipped from France (not quite sure, but someone will chime in to correct me). Upper end pricing.
http://www.noreve.com/brand/Amazon.html?currency=USD&manufacturers_id=59&sort=2a&osCsid=07931a7cf78736419598a919a4874ad2

Then you can also go to the following board posts and get a general idea:

Noreve (with pics): http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20819.0.html
Amazon's cover: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4368.0.html
general review: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6505.0.html


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I use the M Edge Latitude because it zips all the way around the kindle and it is held in place with 4 corner straps. You can leave the Kindle inside it and fold the cover back to read or you can remove the Kindle completely with ease.

http://buymedge-px.rtrk.com/products/kindle2-latitude.psp


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Clark,
People are SO individual in their case preferences! I use a Mivizu Sleek which protects the screen, but has no safeguard for dropping or knocks (no padding) -- I carry it in a close-fitting handbag and haven't dropped it yet, but no children enter in the picture, either.

If I were going to let it slide around in a briefcase, OR had toddlers to worry about, I would definitely look at the CaseCrown Double Memory-Foam Case:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=CaseCrown+kindle+2+Memory+Pouch+Case&x=11&y=18

You can read with it open (one pic shows it folded back, if you have one w/o the pocket), or treat it like a very protective sleeve and remove the Kindle for reading (after the young ones' bedtime?).

I like the yellow antique map one, which comes with or w/o the external pocket. If I ever do drop mine and have to replace it (!), and learn my lesson the hard way, this is what I would be getting!

For summer travel, I *am* getting a yellow Leisure Jacket from M-edge. Protects from splashes and blown/thrown sand, and does also protect the corners (and the screen if you flip the device over face down).
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp

k'spin


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

There are so many different cases, that it really comes down to personal preference.

I have a JavoEdge Snake Skin in the flip style, and its wonderful. I think it offers a good amount of protection. 

















Here is the official JavoEdge thread here on kindle boards that has a lot of great info about the products they carry.. check it out if you like
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12765.0.html

I aslo have the lumberjack by them, in book style and it too was a great case with good protection.


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

You can use M-Edge Touring Kindle Sleeve (Fits 6" Display, Latest Generation Kindle), Black.. It is made of entirely of neoprene. It has a little zippered pocket on one side that will hold the USB cable and plug.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Speck cover and absolutely love it. It's well padded, and I can either stand it up, or use it "book style". It has a nice feel to it, and holds my K2 firmly.

http://www.speckproducts.com/products/dustjacket/kindle-2nd-gen/202


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll second the Javoedge cases.  I have several of the flip style ones and they hold the Kindles very securely.  There is also good padding over the screen.

edit to add:  if you go the Joavedge thread, on the first post is a discount code for Kboards members.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I will third (?) the javoedge.  I carry it around in my purse, which gets kinda tossed around, and have had no problems.  And sense it covers most of the Kindle I have felt no desire for a skin despite KB-ers persuasive habits =)


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I also have to recommend the Javoedge (the new Snakeskin cover is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING) I also have one of the croc cases and love it as well.  Bobarra cases are also great


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Cole Hann, very nice, you pay for what you get


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

There's definitely a ton of different styles. People mention JAVOedge and w/ a name like Clark Kent, I'm gonna assume you're a guy (feel free to clear me on that if not!) 

Here's our Amazon Store. Check our official thread and our 15% discount for KindleBoard members 
Check out these (I love playing shopper!): 

JAVOedge Tweed Flip Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 JAVOedge Tweed Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2

 



Clark Kent said:


> Wow. All I was considering was keeping it from breaking! It will be placed in my briefcase most days, and I just want something that will keep it safe. I would hope not to drop it, but in the event that it does fall, a sturdy suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you all so much. I've never been part of a more helpful message board.

I think I am leaning toward the Javo Jet Black Fiber Book Case. I like that it closes and then wraps the Kindle inside. It doesn't totally close like some of the zipped up cases, but it does look like it could withstand a drop or two.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Clark Kent said:


> Thank you all so much. I've never been part of a more helpful message board.
> 
> I think I am leaning toward the Javo Jet Black Fiber Book Case. I like that it closes and then wraps the Kindle inside. It doesn't totally close like some of the zipped up cases, but it does look like it could withstand a drop or two.


KB is a wonderful place for sure!!! Make sure you let us know how you like the case and your Kindle!! Welcome aboard


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a couple, but the one I like best for putting in my purse is the m-edge latitude. I used to watch my 2 yr old grandson 4 days a week and needed something he couldn't get into. It also fits the light and has a nice pocket  to put cords or the light in. It zips completely around or you can unzip it a little and it charges while in the case. It's my fave.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Clark Kent said:


> Thank you all so much. I've never been part of a more helpful message board.
> 
> I think I am leaning toward the Javo Jet Black Fiber Book Case. I like that it closes and then wraps the Kindle inside. It doesn't totally close like some of the zipped up cases, but it does look like it could withstand a drop or two.


Me likes! Make sure to post some pics when you get it.


----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 14, 2010)

OK I am down to choosing between the Javo Fiber Book and M Edge Latitude. The M-Edge is great because it seals up with the zipper and closes. But once it's open, the face of the Kindle is more exposed. The Javo looks like it protects the face more, but does not seal close. Can anyone offer insight?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Clark Kent said:


> OK I am down to choosing between the Javo Fiber Book and M Edge Latitude. The M-Edge is great because it seals up with the zipper and closes. But once it's open, the face of the Kindle is more exposed. The Javo looks like it protects the face more, but does not seal close. Can anyone offer insight?


the closure on most of the Javoedge cases is a magnetic closure embedded in the corners so its not really seen but it is sealed closed you can feel a pull when you go to open it. However, the jet fiber description says it has the original magnetic snap closure. I just checked the Javoedge website and looking at pics of the jet fiber it looks like it has the embedded magnet that my blue croc and snakeskin have. Javo redid the closures a few months back. Hope this helps


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I have the JavoEdge book style croc case in black. I love it because it looks very professional (most people think it's a day planner) and I don't have to worry about hinges damaging my Kendra.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the M-Edge Latitude. I find that it offers the best protection against my toddler grandsons. When I'm not reading, it's all zipped up.


----------

